# Had a whoopsie



## Feliks Karp (12/5/16)

Kangertech Topbox Mini:

So Murphy's law, notice my mod is sitting a bit too close to the edge of my table, go to move it, and obviously I knock it off.

The battery visually seems fine, no scratches, dings etc. I fired it without the tank, readings seem fine, fires ok. The Pyrex however broke, now I know I can get a replacement, but if the *edit chimney chasis is bent is it worth while replacing with a new toptank or something else?

Thanks!


----------



## SAVaper (12/5/16)

Eina. Sorry to hear. Hope it's not seriously damaged

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/5/16)

SAVaper said:


> Eina. Sorry to hear. Hope it's not seriously damaged



Thanks, I'm pretty sure the mod is ok, but I think the tank may be fubar, it's my own fault, have the co-ordination of a drunk pygmy hippo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/5/16)

Sorry to hear that, I had similar issue where I smashed 2 subtanks....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

Try bend it back. I dropped my crius yesterday. It was bent in on the build deck. I just filled with a screw driver and bent it back

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Try bend it back. I dropped my crius yesterday. It was bent in on the build deck. I just filled with a screw driver and bent it back



Thanks, I'll give it go when I get the replacement glass, may just be bent in my brain 'cause I feel like a wally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Sorry to hear that, I had similar issue where I smashed 2 subtanks....


HaHa, it's just sad, I'm a walking disaster zone, should see my shins, look like I do some kind of extreme sport when in reality it's just me walking to my lounge.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

